# Interrogation Time Capsule



## NéozAlpha (6 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à vous AppleUsers, 

Alors voilà, je me pose des questions sur la TimeCapsule (que j'appellerai TC dans la suite du message) et je peine à trouver des réponses claires et actuelles (elles datent toutes d'au moins deux ans et ne correspondent donc pas aux "nouvelles" TC). En fait, les réponses que j'ai réussi à obtenir me laissent sceptique. Après avoir lu quelques posts ici-mêmes et sur d'autres fora, je me dis que je n'aurai pas de réponse plus claire qu'en posant clairement ma question, alors me voilà. 

J'ai acheté hier une TC sans m'être vraiment renseigné, juste eu quelques avis, et après avoir visité la page TC sur apple.com, je me dis que finalement, ce que je savais n'est pas peut être pas ce qui est. Je pensais, à tort ou à raison, que la TC était un Disque Dur Externe (appelé DDE dans la suite du message) via Wifi et bien sur, qu'elle permettait de faire "modem", ou.. enfin, je sais pas quel est le terme exacte, mais en gros que ça servait de borne Wifi (qui accélérait le débit?). Puis en lisant la page sur Apple, il semblerait que ce soit surtout pour TimeMachine. C'est cet aspect qui me dérange principalement. Ayant un MacBook Pro avec un DD de 500Go, utiliser les 2To de la TC me semble un peu abusif. Et il semblerait que le disque de la TC ne puisse pas être fractionné, et quand bien même il pourrait être fractionné, il paraîtrait que ce n'est absolument pas recommandé. Il parait aussi (mais c'est ça c'est sur par contre) qu'il est possible de brancher une DDE sur la TC et que ce DDE sera du coup disponible sur le réseau Wifi. Les gens qui parlait de ce procédé utilisait le DD de la TC pour les sauvegarde (mais c'était à l'époque des TC 500Go/1To je suppose). 

Bon, du coup, de toute ces réflexions fleurissent quelques questions que je vais essayer de poser clairement afin que ce soit plus simple pour vous, j'ai parfois tendance à être flou/complexe dans mes propos... 

- Peut-on utiliser la TC comme DDE Wifi pour le partage de fichier seulement et pas non pas pour les sauvegarde? Le but étant d'accéder à mes fichiers via mon mac, mon PC, iPhone ou iPad. 
Et du coup, si c'est possible, comment accéder/se passe l'accès aux fichiers via les système iOS des iDevice du type iPhone/iPad? 

- Jusqu'à présent, j'utilisais un DDE standard pour mes sauvegarde TimeMachine, est-il possible d'utiliser ce même DDE pour les futures sauvegardes mais avec les fonctionnalité de la TC, à savoir la sauvegarde automatique via le Wifi, etc. ? 

- L'utilisation de la TC comme borne wifi est-elle vraiment rentable, dans le sens où je ne sais pas si ça ne va pas ralentir ou au contraire optimiser l'utilisation du wifi (portée, débit, etc.) ? 

- Peut-on brancher un hub USB sur l'unique port USB de la TC afin de soit augmenter le nombre de DDE ou d'ajouter l'imprimante en plus des DDE ? 

- Est-il finalement possible de fractionner le DD de la TC? 

- Question ne résultant pas des réflexions précédente : N'ayant plus de box internet chez moi momentanément (mise en place fibre oblige), puis-je quand même utilisé la TC pour l'utilisation (supposée possible) du partage des données via Wifi?

Voilà, j'ai l'impression d'avoir oublié quelque chose, mais en relisant, rien ne me vient, je compléterai au pire si ça revenait.

Peut-être (et surement) que certaines des ces questions ont déjà trouvé réponse, mais si je pose ici, ce n'est pas faute de recherche, je tombe juste sur les post populaires et qui datent du coup d'assez longtemps.. Du coup, je préfère être sur. 

Merci de vos futures réponses 

Cordialement,

*NéozAlpha*


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2014)

Une Time Capsule est un borne Airport Extrême dotée d'un disque dur.

Comme toute borne Airport, c'est un routeur WiFi et Ethernet. Les Time Capsule de 1re à 4e génération supportent le WiFi jusqu'à à la norme 802,11n (en 2,4 et 5 Ghz). La dernière génération supporte le WiFi 802,11ac.

Un disque Time Capsule ne se partitionne pas, à moins de l'extraire et de le mettre dans un boitier le temps de l'opération. Ce n'est absolument pas recommandé (et ça fait sauter la garantie) &#8212; je ne sais même pas si c'est encore possible avec la dernière génération.

Une Time Capsule est prévue pour faire la sauvegarde plusieurs machine. A chaque machine correspond une image disque sparsebundle, ce qui rend inutile la partition du disque. On peut utiliser le disque pour déposer des fichiers mais cela réduira la capacité totale de la Time Capsule &#8212; et lorsque Time Machine ne peut plus faire ses sauvegardes, c'est là qu'il devient méchant.

Par ailleurs, il est de très mauvaise politique de mélanger les usages : un disque de sauvegarde, c'est pour la sauvegarde et pour rien d'autre. Ceux qui procèdent autrement sont des inconséquents.

On peut brancher un DD externe à une Time Machine et en faire un disque réseau accessible via un Mac ou un PC (à condition d'avoir installé sur le PC l'Utilitaire Airport pour Windows), mais on ne doit pas l'utiliser pour des sauvegardes Time Machine (intégrité non garantie).

On peut brancher une imprimante USB, utilisable sur le Mac comme le PC, mais les fonctions de numérisation ne sont pas prisent en charge. On peut utiliser un hub USB mais il doit disposer de sa propre alimentation.

On peut utiliser une Time Capsule comme un simple disque réseau accessible depuis un Mac ou un PC.

Une Time Capsule se gère depuis l'Utilitaire Airport, y compris son disque dur.

La Time Capsule est le meilleur périphérique pour utiliser Time Machine. Elle ne monte qu'à l'heure des sauvegardes et dispose d'outils de vérification périodiques spécifiques.

Pour les iBidules, je n'en sais rien car je n'en possède pas.


----------



## NéozAlpha (7 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir Moonwalker et merci de votre réponse rapide. 

Après lecture de votre post, certains points restent obscures, je me permets donc de réagir sur le post directement (en quote) en gras aux endroits correspondants.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Une Time Capsule est un borne Airport Extrême dotée d'un disque dur.
> 
> Comme toute borne Airport, c'est un routeur WiFi et Ethernet. Les Time Capsule de 1re à 4e génération supportent le WiFi jusqu'à à la norme 802,11n (en 2,4 et 5 Ghz). La dernière génération supporte le WiFi 802,11ac.
> 
> ...



Merci pour vos futures réponses ! 

Cordialement,


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2014)

intégrité non garantie : corruption possible des données. Cette configuration n'est pas supportée par Apple. Si tu veux utiliser ton DD USB pour Time Machine, branche-le directement au Mac, pas sur la Time Capsule.

Un hub disposant de son alimentation. L'alimentation du port USB n'y suffirait pas.

Le principe de ne pas mélanger sauvegardes et données est du bon sens, mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut.

L'usage part la TC d'une image disque sparsebundle permet de s'affranchir du partitionnement. Si tu veux placer des données à côté de la sparsbundle tu devras tenir compte du fait que ce genre d'image disque gonfle au fur et à mesure qu'on y copie des données et ne diminue pas même si on les efface. Donc, si tu choisis cette configuration prend garde au taux d'occupation du disque de la TC.

Mais encore une fois, je déconseille. Soit on utilise sa TC pour Time Machine, soit on l'utilise comme disque réseau. Après, à chacun de prendre ses responsabilités.


----------



## NéozAlpha (7 Avril 2014)

Okai d'accord, tout ça est compris. 
Mais du coup, je me pose une question : le volume de données de sauvegarde, comment est-il calculé? C'est à dire que, si j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement de TimeMachine, il va faire des "répliques" des données à différentes dates, du coup, est ce que le volume alloué pour TimeMachine peur dépasser la volume de notre DD (à savoir dans mon cas, 500Go)?  

Ensuite, si maintenant, je préfère utiliser ma TC comme "simple DD wifi", est ce que je pourrai, plus tard, suite à une suppression des données ou à un formatage, utiliser ma TC pour TimeMachine? Des fois que je change d'avis.
Et à l'inverse, une fois que la TC sera liée à TimeMachine, tu as dit que même en supprimant les données, le volume du disque sparsbundle ne change pas, donc TC TimeMachine un jour, TC TimeMachine toujours? 

Pour le moment c'est ce que je vais faire je pense. Continuer à utiliser mon DDE pour mes save TMachine puis la TC comme DD wifi. Je vais pas prendre le risque de mélanger les deux.


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'usage part la TC d'une image disque sparsebundle permet de s'affranchir du partitionnement. Si tu veux placer des données à côté de la sparsbundle tu devras tenir compte du fait que ce genre d'image disque gonfle au fur et à mesure qu'on y copie des données et ne diminue pas même si on les efface. Donc, si tu choisis cette configuration prend garde au taux d'occupation du disque de la TC.
> 
> Mais encore une fois, je déconseille. Soit on utilise sa TC pour Time Machine, soit on l'utilise comme disque réseau. Après, à chacun de prendre ses responsabilités.



Je rebondis sur l'explication de Moonwalker. J'ai une TC de 1To, à l'époque de l'achat n'ayant que deux ordis (de 500 Go chacun) à timemachiner je m'étais bêtement dit (vu le faible taux d'occupation mémoire de chaque ordi - rarement plus de 150Go occupé sur l'un et 300 à 350 occupé sur l'autre) que j'allais pouvoir aussi me servir de la TC comme d'un DD commun (partage de fichiers, etc...).
J'ai vite déchanté à cause de la caractéristique même des sparsebundle. Ces fichiers gonflent mais ne désenflent jamais, effectivement. Du coup, et notamment à cause de l'activité sur mon ordi principal (traitement de gros fichiers dont la présence sur l'ordi excède rarement 1 mois), me voilà avec un sparsebundle de 750Go pour la sauvegarde de l'ordi principal (dont les 500Go sont occupés par 350Go de données) et un sparsebundle de 200Go pour la sauvegarde du deuxième ordi (dont les 500Go sont occupés par 150Go de données mais dont l'activité reste très raisonnable).
Me voilà à l'étroit sur ma TC. Je n'ai que trois date de sauvegarde pour mon ordi principal. C'est normal, chaque sauvegarde (ou presque) supprime une sauvegarde plus ancienne car il n'y a plus de place sur la TC.
Inutile de dire que j'ai laissé tomber l'idée de me servir de la TC comme DD commun.
Tout ça pour dire que, suivant ton activité et si tu veux une vision à long terme sur tes sauvegardes via Time Machine, tes 2To ne seront pas de trop dans un certain temps.
Et le couple TM-TC est le système le mieux pensé à l'heure actuelle.

D'autre part, je suis d'accord aussi avec le fait qu'il est plus prudent (pour ne pas dire plus intelligent) de ne pas mélanger backups et données sur un même disque.

Si tu tiens à utiliser ta TC comme DD externe wifi alors soit mais ne perds pas de vue que les taux de transfert restent énormes comparés à des taux de transfert en usb (et tu auras le même problème avec n'importe quel disque fonctionnant en wifi). Tu devras user de patience à chaque fois que tu voudras transférer un film sur ta TC.

À mon humble avis, donc, je résume :
Garde ta TC pour tes sauvegardes TM (même si le transfert en wifi est plus long tu ne le sentiras pas passer, car TM ne sauvegardera que quelques Mo toutes les heures). Et tu verras à l'usage que 2To c'est pas du luxe. D'autant qu'une visibilité à long terme concernant tes sauvegardes ça n'a pas de prix (la grande majorité d'entre nous n'est pas conscient de la nécessité des sauvegardes).
Garde ton DD usb pour le stockage. Branche le sur ta TC si ça t'enchante mais à l'usage tu finiras  par l'utiliser en direct sur l'ordi. Ça n'est pas plus pénible de l'avoir sous la main et de le plugger au besoin, vraiment.

Espérant t'avoir éclairé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h30 ----------




NéozAlpha a dit:


> Okai d'accord, tout ça est compris.
> Mais du coup, je me pose une question : le volume de données de sauvegarde, comment est-il calculé? C'est à dire que, si j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement de TimeMachine, il va faire des "répliques" des données à différentes dates, du coup, est ce que le volume alloué pour TimeMachine peur dépasser la volume de notre DD (à savoir dans mon cas, 500Go)?
> 
> Ensuite, si maintenant, je préfère utiliser ma TC comme "simple DD wifi", est ce que je pourrai, plus tard, suite à une suppression des données ou à un formatage, utiliser ma TC pour TimeMachine? Des fois que je change d'avis.
> ...


Zut, j'ai parlé avant de voir que tu avais répondu.
Je crois donc avoir répondu à ta première question sur la grosseur de ta sauvegarde TC.

Utiliser ta TC pour la sauvegarde aprés l'avoir utilisée pour du stockage ?
Oui, tu supprimes les données et tu la défini comme nouveau volume de sauvegarde dans tes prefs TM.

À l'inverse il est parfaitement possible de supprimer ton sparsebundle de ta TC (voir sur le forum pour la procédure exacte car il te faudra, pour ne pas perdre tes sauvegardes, transférer ce sparsebundle sur un DD branché en usb sur ta TC et redéfinir ce DD comme volume de sauvegarde, je crois que ça fonctionne mais il vaut mieux vérifier) de sorte à te servir de ta TC d'une manière différente. En tout cas je peux te dire qu'on supprimer un sparsebundle sur une TC, je l'ai fait (corbeille et vider corbeille).


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2016)

Tiens j'ai une petite question concernant les sparsebundle présents sur une TimeCapsule utilisée par plusieurs Macs.

Comment savoir quelle sparsebundle va etre utilisée quand on va lancer une sauvegarde?

Je m'explique...
J'ai une TimeCapsule avec 2 SparseBundle correspondant pour l'une à la sauvegarde de mon iMac, pour l'autre à la sauvegarde de mon MacBookPro.

L'iMac ayant rendu l'âme, j'ai cloné son disque sur un disque externe et pour l'instant je boote sur ce disque depuis le MacBookPro (pour retrouver sur le MacBookPro l'environnement de travail de l'iMac décédé...)

Mon souci c'est que si je choisis dans l'icone TimeMachine de la barre de menu "Entrer dans TimeMachine", c'est la sparsebundle de MacBookPro qui monte sur le bureau (alors que je voudrais monter celle de la sauvegarde de l'iMac).

Dans les préférences système de TimeMachine, je ne vois pas comment forcer à utiliser la bonne sauvegarde (celle de l'ancien iMac), car je ne peux que sélectionner le dossier Datas de la TimeCasule (sur lequel se trouvent les 2 sparsebundle).

Est-ce sans solution tant que je boot sur le disque de l'ancien iMac mais sur le MacBookPro?
C'est l'identifiant de la machine qui définit la sparsebundle à utiliser?

Mais si tel est le cas, comment ca va se passer quand j'aurai le nouvel iMac? Je ne pourrai pas forcer TimeMachine à utiliser l'ancienne sauvegarde de l'ancien iMac et continuer à sauvegarder dessus?

Bref, si vous avez l'expérience d'un changement de Mac tout en conservant des sauvegardes sur TimeCapsule, je suis preneur de votre aide...


----------



## CrackAMouet (3 Décembre 2016)

Hello,

Je n'ai pas de Time Capsule, mais j'utilise un NAS Synology compatible Time Machine.

Je ne crois pas me tromper en affirmant deux choses :
-Au premier démarrage de macOS, si tu souhaites utiliser une sauvegarde Time Machine, tu peux sélectionner celle que tu veux.
-Si tu démarres en mode récupération, tu peux choisir de rétablir via Time Machine une sauvegarde de ton choix.


----------



## r e m y (10 Décembre 2016)

Bon je pense avoir trouvé...





Sur ma TimeCapsule, il y a 2 sparsebundle correspondant à mes 2 Macs (ci-dessus).

Avec un clic-droit sur l'un des sparsebundle, on voit qu'il comporte un fichier MachineID (ci-dessous)





Ce fichier comporte l'adresse IP du Mac ainsi que le modèle du Mac correspondant.





Ca explique qu'en ce moment, bien que je démarre sur un clone du disque de mon ancien iMac, comme j'utilise le MacBookPro, si je tente une sauvegarde TimeMachine, c'est la sparsebundle correspondant au MacBookPro qui veut être utilisée.

Quand j'aurai reçu le nouvel iMac, je verrai si il me propose de choisir quelle sauvegarde reprendre pour pouvoir le forcer à continuer les sauvegardes à la suite de celles de l'ancien iMac.
Sinon j'essaierai d'éditer manuellement ce fichier MachineID pour remplacer les caractéristiques de l'ancien iMac par celles du nouveau.


----------



## r e m y (10 Décembre 2016)

Vous aurez corrigé de vous-même.... Quand j'écris adresse IP du Mac, je voulais dire adresse MAC du Mac. C'est donc l'identifiant unique qui permet de lier une sauvegarde TimeMachine avec le Mac correspondant.


----------



## CrackAMouet (11 Décembre 2016)

Intéressant.
D'après ta signature, j'imagine que ton MBP à une prise Ethernet.
Etonnant de ne pas voir la MAC des deux interfaces réseaux dans le sparsebundle


----------



## r e m y (11 Décembre 2016)

Probablement parce que les Macs ne sont pas connectés en Ethernet avec la TimeCapsule mais uniquement en Wifi.


----------

